# Moonlight on a duck blind, catfish on a trot line....



## ihunt (Oct 8, 2005)

So guys, I hear all this hype about bands but I don't know what they are and I want to shoot one...who wants to take me?!

The blonde hunter


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

i have a lynard full of bands if any body knows bands it me. ill take ya. hey werent we supposed to hook up on the last post and u never mailed me??


----------



## ihunt (Oct 8, 2005)

Something like that....I think I did mail you though. You probably fell asleep again or forgot to call me. So, bands huh?? Tell me more!!


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

somebody tell the BLONDE HUNTER about bands. and how they are valued in a hunters eyes


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

bands are the most treasured item i beleave a duck hunter can have. they are little shinny things on a very few ducks. I am 16 and have 1 band. shoot it my first year ever hunting snow geese. i know that is really special cuz they say it is like something around 1% or like that that have bands.

just what i beleave

EVERY DAY TRYING TO FIND ONE

hopefully that is what you are talking about


----------



## Greg_4242 (Feb 21, 2005)

I was talking to a friend that hunts very little and metioned hunting for a duck with a band and he said that he shot a duck while pheasant hunting last year that had a band. I asked him what he did with it and he replyed that he "threw it away with the cleaned duck." What the hell!!! 

My 2 hunting partners and I have shot almost 150 duck this season and we still haven't gotten one. We've shot around 30 canada geese and only gotten 1 band.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

greenheadhunter said:


> i have a lynard full of bands if any body knows bands it me. ill take ya. hey werent we supposed to hook up on the last post and u never mailed me??


A little full of yourself? :withstupid:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Speaking of bands, you'll never guess what I happened to get last weekend snow and blue hunting, heheh. I managed to get a pair of blues with the nice little red neck bands, lol. They are both going on the wall, they came in as a pair and they died as a pair, lol. They will look pretty sweet on the wall. I will get pictures when they are done. Looks like you should have come with once again MAVERICK, lol.


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

Posts some pictures before you send it to the taxidermy.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

How are you getting them mounted? Pair in flight would look really nice! Congrats :beer:


----------

